# It's yellow perch time!!!



## catman (May 28, 2001)

These slab neds were caught in an upper bay creek. Biggest was 15 1/2". I've got a pretty good idea where and I'll be checking it out next week.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice catch. Me and my gf going nect weekend.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sure is a nice catch. Wish I could take the credit but they were caught by a guy on the Tidal Fish forum. 
http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/showthread.php/432505-The-mud-a-bucket-and-a-limit?


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice catch. Have not seen perch that size in a while.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

my pops gave me a ring yesterday, he rode by Wayson's n said it was pretty packed.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Hate to be a downer, but wouldn't it be good practice to release all those pregnant females??


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Cali - I was thinking the same thing -- give them a few weeks and then go after em'.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

i heard their eggs taste awesome...


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Hate to be a downer, but wouldn't it be good practice to release all those pregnant females??





akhan said:


> Cali - I was thinking the same thing -- give them a few weeks and then go after em'.


i refrained from saying the same since many seem to get bent out of shape when you mention things concerning spawning and conservation.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Im not against catching and keeping spawning fish but I always thought it seemed hypocritical when people say they are against catching spawning Rockfish, but then go out and catch other species of fish that are spawning. Takes all fish for a healthy ecosystem


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Zam you make a very excellent point and I must admit I'm one of those hypocritical people. I much prefer to catch a pre spawn female yellow perch because I covet the roe The only other pre spawn fish that I ever targeted was the American (white) shad. Their roe was/is highly prized. As for the rest of the fish I would never keep a roe laden female. That's my story and I'm sticking by it.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

People have been catching fish while they're spawning since the beginning of time. I rarely keep fish but that's one of my favorite times to fish. I had a lot of fun last spring sight casting to large mouth, I can't wait to try that again


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Zam were those tidal LM? I've seen them on their beds in Dundee & the Gunpowder in the spring.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I fished around the upper bay a few times for Bass last spring but mostly at Loch Raven and Liberty


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Those are some nice yellows but I too would have thrown them back. Just think of all the fry they would have produced.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> Zam you make a very excellent point and I must admit I'm one of those hypocritical people. I much prefer to catch a pre spawn female yellow perch because I covet the roe The only other pre spawn fish that I ever targeted was the American (white) shad. Their roe was/is highly prized. As for the rest of the fish I would never keep a roe laden female. That's my story and I'm sticking by it.


Poor mans caviar.....yum? How do you prepare it? Served with a fine bottle of champagne of course. :--|:beer:
I've actually tried stockie rainbow trout eggs......not bad.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Poor mans caviar.....yum? How do you prepare it? Served with a fine bottle of champagne of course. :--|:beer:
> I've actually tried stockie rainbow trout eggs......not bad.


Nothing quite that fancy. YP roe is for breakfast. I take each sack of roe (usually 2) and wrap thick sliced hickory smoked bacon completely around it and fry it. When the bacon starts to get crisp it's done. Then I use the drippings for a few scrambled eggs that have 1/2 & 1/2 milk and shredded cheddar cheese whisked in. A pot of rich dark roast coffee and buttered toast and you're good to go. Sometimes I'll also have fried potatoes smothered in SOS on the side.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

A friend of mine would mix them with chicken eggs and fry them.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Spicy fish roe soup me...


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Got three on Sunday, alot of throw backs but me and the boys will be back at in the a.m.!


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> Nothing quite that fancy. YP roe is for breakfast. I take each sack of roe (usually 2) and wrap thick sliced hickory smoked bacon completely around it and fry it. When the bacon starts to get crisp it's done. Then I use the drippings for a few scrambled eggs that have 1/2 & 1/2 milk and shredded cheddar cheese whisked in. A pot of rich dark roast coffee and buttered toast and you're good to go. Sometimes I'll also have fried potatoes smothered in SOS on the side.


Dude!......... You might want to check your triglycerides after that breakfast. :--|


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

catman said:


> Nothing quite that fancy. YP roe is for breakfast. I take each sack of roe (usually 2) and wrap thick sliced hickory smoked bacon completely around it and fry it. When the bacon starts to get crisp it's done. Then I use the drippings for a few scrambled eggs that have 1/2 & 1/2 milk and shredded cheddar cheese whisked in. A pot of rich dark roast coffee and buttered toast and you're good to go. Sometimes I'll also have fried potatoes smothered in SOS on the side.


Not quite shad roe but really tasty! LOL...

Sandcrab


----------



## davann2 (May 25, 2010)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...gstanding-warnings-about-dietary-cholesterol/


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Dude!......... You might want to check your triglycerides after that breakfast. :--|


The U.S. government is poised to withdraw longstanding warnings about cholesterol. I'm 71 yrs old and my HTL is spot on. I have a complete blood panel done every 6 months and an echocardiogram annually. My cardiologist and primary care doctor always give me a clean bill of health and my COPD is under control.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sandcrab said:


> Not quite shad roe but really tasty! LOL...
> 
> Sandcrab


Yup, back in the day when we could keep shad I only kept the female whites and fixed their roe the same way.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> The U.S. government is poised to withdraw longstanding warnings about cholesterol. I'm 71 yrs old and my HTL is spot on. I have a complete blood panel done every 6 months and an echocardiogram annually. My cardiologist and primary care doctor always give me a clean bill of health and my COPD is under control.


That's awesome man! Sounds like you're on top of your game. Different strokes for different folks I guess. 
If my cardiologist ever saw me eating that stuff, he'd have a cow. I'm on triglycerides meds. I'll have to pass and have a bowl of oatmeal I guess.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey nothing wrong with oatmeal.I have at least once a week with raisins in it.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Don't keep pre spawn females let them keep the cycle going. YP just opened s couple years ago and we don't want it closed again.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

surfnsam said:


> Don't keep pre spawn females let them keep the cycle going. YP just opened s couple years ago and we don't want it closed again.


Yes Sir!! Conservation baby!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Yes Sir!! Conservation baby!


Sam's right but boy is it hard to release those big fat females.


----------



## Eggsniffer (Sep 17, 2013)

It's a shame the netters aren't throwing them back.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Yes Sir!! Conservation baby!





Eggsniffer said:


> It's a shame the netters aren't throwing them back.


They're a big problem and their catch is sold outside of Maryland. You'll be hard pressed to find yellow perch in any of our markets.. BTW where/how did you come up with the name Eggsniffer?


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Some time Whole foods has them. They say local, but I doubt they are. Cat do you remember fishing for them on 450. It's a shame they did whatever it was so they would not come up in the creek anymore.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> They're a big problem and their catch is sold outside of Maryland. You'll be hard pressed to find yellow perch in any of our markets.. BTW where/how did you come up with the name Eggsniffer?


You crack me up Catman!


----------



## Eggsniffer (Sep 17, 2013)

catman said:


> They're a big problem and their catch is sold outside of Maryland. You'll be hard pressed to find yellow perch in any of our markets.. BTW where/how did you come up with the name Eggsniffer?


I do a lot of steelhead fishing. We use salmon eggs for bait, and you can tell the quality of an egg or cure by its smell, hence the name.

Also, yellow perch are very easy to farm raise. There are producers in the midwest that renovate brownstone buildings, power with solar, and use the perch detritus to grow cabbage in the same aquaponic system. Just sayin.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Yes Sir!! Conservation baby!


My contribution to the environment is to fish with nothing but a rubber weight (so fish won't die from the lead). 

No hooks and 2 lb test line so if anything tangles in my line, it can get out. Also, in the rare event that I actually catch a fish, I give it CPR and send it on its way with groovy pain meds.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Seriously guys, this site is about fishing, right? Or is it actually a cover for PETA to infiltrate and indoctrinate us?


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

Here ha go, Pete. 
I like to catch and keep my limit. Every time. 
And I've also been known to sit on the light line on bridges at night and C&R until I just don't want to crank any more. 
Even though I know the accepted mortality rate.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

catman said:


> These slab neds were caught in an upper bay creek. Biggest was 15 1/2". I've got a pretty good idea where and I'll be checking it out next week.


Nick, I'd LOVE to join you!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Gnatman said:


> Nick, I'd LOVE to join you!


Well look who finally emerged from under the blankets...MARTY!!!!. I'll give you a call as soon as some of this friggin ice is gone.:fishing: BTW I'm also thing about hitting Red Bridges a little later for the white perch run if you're game.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

CaliYellowtail said:


> That's awesome man! Sounds like you're on top of your game. Different strokes for different folks I guess.
> If my cardiologist ever saw me eating that stuff, he'd have a cow. I'm on triglycerides meds. I'll have to pass and have a bowl of oatmeal I guess.


Pun intended, I presume?


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Gnatman said:


> Pun intended, I presume?


Catman....and now Gnatman?? 

OH, I get it. So where's Batman???


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Catman....and now Gnatman??
> 
> OH, I get it. So where's Batman???


 WITH ROBIN!!!


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> WITH ROBIN!!!


HA HA HA..........OK then


----------

